# cdr scsi emulation

## drjimmy42

I have searched for topics related to this and haven't quite found my answer.  Here's the deal:

I have a cdr-rw drive.   I can't seem to get the scsi emulation to work properly.  Here is what I have tried

I used to use Redhat and it would pass a kernel option at boot time:  

```
hdc=ide-scsi
```

 in order to tell the scsi emulation module about the drive ( I guess).  I put the same option in grub to boot up gentoo and it doesn't work.  I do have scsi emulation built into the kernel instead of a module.  I read the kernel doc and it said that I needed to have hdx=scsi and not ide-scsi.  I tried that, and that didn't work either.  

When I use cdrecord to scan the scsi bus I get this:

```
beethoven:/mnt/redboot/grub# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a02 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.24

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'IOMEGA  ' 'ZIP 100         ' '23.D' Removable Disk

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

```

Now that is obviously my zip drive that is being emulated.  To me that says that hdc is the zip drive and not the cdrom drive.  However, this is a clip from dmesg.

```

hda: WDC WD400BB-53CLB0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-24102B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: IOMEGA ZIP 100 ATAPI, ATAPI FLOPPY drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

```

and on and on.  That looks like hdc is my cd rom drive.  AHHHH!!!!!!

I tried hdb=scsi or hdd.  I tried both with ide-scsi.  And on and on.  Nothing seems to work and my zip drive keeps showing up on the cdrecord scanbus.  Can someone please help!?!?!  Thanks.  

Moderators:  Sorry if this is on some other thread but I just couldn't find it after searching for a while.

----------

## stubby

Assuming you built scsi emulation into your kerenel,

you need to pass to the kerenel the following:

hdc=ide-scsi

Add that to your grub.conf, right after the root= ...  

line.

----------

## drjimmy42

 *stubby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> you need to pass to the kerenel the following:
> 
> hdc=ide-scsi
> ...

 

I tried that as I mentioned in my post.  What I get from that ( and the same with hdc=scsi and hdc=ide-scsi) is my ZIP drive getting emulated to the scsi bus instead of the cdrom drive.  See the cdrecord output on my original post.  

Thanks for the help though.

----------

## darktux

Disable IDE-CDROM support, and Enable SCSI Emulation Support, SCSI support, SCSI CDROM support SCSI disk support and SCSI generic support, you won't have to pass any parameters to Grub by doing this, this way...

----------

## boolean

alsa, cdrecord 2.0 has atapi support now so you don't have to fiddle with scsi-emulation. they say that is alpha status right now, but i've had no problems with it.

just thought i'd let you know about that

----------

## hielvc

this must be a prob with the liteon 1210 as i have the same drive with the same bull headedness about scsi emulation. I had another scsi burner that worked just fine with the same set up. Oh and I even have a scsi cdr but it wont do scsi emu with the liteon. I did detect it with cdrecord dev=ATAIP -scanbus but when I went to try yesterday my "/" went to hd heaven, sigh.  :Crying or Very sad: 

hielvc

----------

## drjimmy42

The thing is, the liteon, while being a little flaky at times, did in fact work swimmingly with redhat.  I refuse to believe that redhat has some magical scsi emulator fixer gadget in their distro so it has to be something else.  I'm about to try the previous suggestion of compiling the kernel without ide cdrom support and just scsi with no kernel options and see how that goes.  Wish me luck

----------

## darktux

 *drjimmy42 wrote:*   

> The thing is, the liteon, while being a little flaky at times, did in fact work swimmingly with redhat.  I refuse to believe that redhat has some magical scsi emulator fixer gadget in their distro so it has to be something else.  I'm about to try the previous suggestion of compiling the kernel without ide cdrom support and just scsi with no kernel options and see how that goes.  Wish me luck

 

YOU GO!!   :Very Happy: 

Actually on the next Kernel I compile I might as well leave SCSI out of it, 'cause x-cd-roast already shows the ATAPI devices, and cdrecord just got updated today (on my system), so even better   :Wink: 

----------

## MattElmore

 *boolean wrote:*   

> alsa, cdrecord 2.0 has atapi support now so you don't have to fiddle with scsi-emulation. they say that is alpha status right now, but i've had no problems with it.
> 
> just thought i'd let you know about that

 

and cdparanoia? cdparanoia in my experience has performed much better with scsi emulation enabled. I just enable it anyway I've never had any problems with it.

----------

## hielvc

Well same system same kernel 2.4.20 which is the same but ide-scsi now works. 

Cdrecord 2.0 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.24

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'LITE-ON ' 'LTR-12101B      ' 'LS17' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

 :Shocked: : The only difference is that I took out the scsi cdr trying resurect my old P166 system. THe only thing I can think of is that I had something incorrect in my config but I went back and trippiled checked. Well luck

hiel

----------

